# Gary Oak Stool



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

I recently got a lathe and had some oak that I wanted to use for an upcoming project, but was unsure how finicky it was going to be. Since I was also in need of a stool for the shop, I figured "two birds, one stone" applied... actually 3 birds.
1. Got to try some long spindle work on the new lathe
2. sampled how the oak was gonna respond to being worked
3. made a place to sit in the shop

A couple hours well spent!:yes:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, all of that in a couple of hours. Good job and nice stool. Keep it up.


----------



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I couldn't sit on it til the next day, waiting for the glue to dry. BTW, does ANYBODY have a solution to putting in 4 legs and the stretchers/rungs all at the same time without wanting to put the whole thing in the fireplace!?:furious: There was so much juggling going on the accomplish that I could've sold tickets!!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Strong drink will help ... not with the joinery but in putting up with it


----------



## danthewood (Dec 2, 2009)

Very very good looking stool. I want to make one just like yours. 

I have a couple of questions, i hope you can help me with.


What kind of joinery did you use?
Do you think you can show a picture where legs connect with surface?

Im new to all this woodworking =)


Thanks!


----------



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

Dan, everything is mortise and tenon. I could take a photo of where a leg joins the bottom of the seat, but not sure that'll really help much. I'll try to explain concisely. All I did was drill the mortises at an 11-15 degree angle (builders preference) and then turn the tenons to fit the mortises. With that, the shoulders of the tenons need to be cut so they'll match the 11-15 degree mortise. Otherwise the stool is likely to develop quite a bit of laxity, which could lead to the stool collapsing at an inopportune time. The stretchers/rungs go into the legs the same way, but these mortises also must be drilled at an angle to complement the angle of the legs, otherwise the stretchers won't be horizontal. Hope that answers your questions, and hope you have a easier time trying to assemble all that during glue-up.


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I would use a little superglue as a quick fixative while the upvc or whatever glue sets. It's strong enough to hold the pieces in place so you don't need to juggle quite so much. The thick stuff has been a great help to me holding things in place until the slow glue sets.


----------

